# Upgrading to a new trailer - yay or nay



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

So we have a chance to upgrade our trailer to a much newer model. Question is would you do it? 
specs - current trailer 2009 Lakota charger with 9’ LQ (no slide) 3 horse. 7’ wide, reg height. 
New trailer - 2021 Bison Ricochet with 11’ LQ and a slide. 3 horse. 8’ wide and taller. Plus has extra features like mangers and storage space. And extra storage in the LQ as well.
With trading in our current trailer we’d have to pay $3,700 CAD total to make it happen. 

Would you go ahead with this?

We weren’t really planning on spending extra money but this opportunity came up. We’re not made of money and don’t camp that often. In fact we’ve yet to camp with horses. However with two young kids the extra room that the slide offers would be a huge plus. We’re def planning on camping this year.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would only consider it if the Bison trailer has the same quality reputation as Lakota does...
Aren't Bison a good trailer but more "entry level" in amenities and yes, quality.
Larger is not always better but I do understand wanting some of that with young kids...
If your horses fit comfortably in what you have....
How old are your kids and are they soon going to want to "camp" in the tent outside rather than inside with their parents...

It sounds a sweet deal, but...do some reviews of satisifed or disgruntled customers regarding both manufacturers.
🐴...._jmo._


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Kids are 2 and 3.5 so def won’t be camping separately for awhile lol. In the current trailer when you sit on the couch your knees almost touch the fridge and cabinets. No room for even a small garbage can. Fridge door cannot open all the way as it hits the couch. So it’s cramped. 
I have done a bunch of reading and while Lakota seems to be higher priced, the bison is not far behind it. The reviews are split between the two quality wise. 
In the current trailer the horse can only fit in the very back stall. He’s too big for the other 2. I can’t physically latch the divider by about 2”. So the extra room would def be a better fit. In both areas.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Talking to the dealer he says that used trailers can go across the boarder while nee trailer have all kidney of red tapes, so at the moment use are priced very high. But it’s a dealer so have to take what they say with a grain of salt. Although we got our Lakota from her a year ago


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow that sounds really cool - I hadn’t heard of horse trailers with enough space for a family to sleep in. It does sound like it would be a lot larger so I wonder would it be inconvenient to have such a sizeable trailer for other purposes (going to vet or other trails etc) considering that you might only go camping a couple of times a year? If space isn’t a concern and the trailer is good quality, paying $3700 to go from a 2009 to 2021 vehicle with extra features seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

The new trailer would be 2’ longer than the current one and 1’ wider. So not a huge difference. But it is a bit cumbersome already It’s a hard decision lol. We weren’t looking to upgrade or spend but it does sound like a good deal. 
the LQ has a the space for a queen sized mattress on the gooseneck area and the the benches from dinette go flat to create another bed.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Everyone I know who got bisons were not happy with the quality& got rid of them. One friend had to have the axles redoneon a less than one year old trailer cause they couldn’t handle the load it was supposedly rate down for. So if you go ahead check the axle ratings on your trailer. I know some people like them, but no one I know does. Make sure you read happy with the quality of them after some research. Personally, I would not buy one regardless of the deal.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Ask yourself why you would only have to pay a $3700.00 difference on a trailer that was 12 years newer, larger, and fancier in looks than your Lakota. Stick with your Lakota or if they are offering such good deals on used trailers trade up for a newer and bigger Lakota and ask them to give you the same deal.


----------



## 290980 (Mar 31, 2021)

Saigold said:


> we’d have to pay $3,700 CAD



Absolutely! Wider, taller, newer, more storage! I would totally do it...
$3,700 isn't a loss in the long run. I wish _*I*_ could, but mine is a 1987 Logan Coach 2 horse straight load


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I would never trade a Lakota in for a Bison. I've heard SO MANY bad reviews on Bison trailers that you couldn't pay me to take one. As @JCnGrace pointed out, why would you only pay $3700 to get a trailer that's bigger, fancier, and 12 years newer? There's a reason for this, and that is Bison trailers are garbage in comparison to the Lakota trailers. I'd look and see if that border issue is really an issue. As we are in the process of ordering a custom Lakota trailer (8' wide with no mangers and the 6' slide out), and the wait times to get a new trailer CAN take a while. But I'd be shocked if they can't get a new trailer across the border.

Basically, that'd be a super hard pass on my end. Keep your better quality trailer and wait to upgrade to one of truly equal quality if you want to upgrade.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just went past a house where they had a LQ Bison, now gone and a different brand in its place.
The people were outside by the street so I stopped and spoke with them from a distance {COVID safety here}...
I asked how they liked the Bison and if they wouldn't mind telling me why the change...
They had bought used, but very lightly used and taken care of from a dealer...
The trailer had issues in many areas, but the horse area was worst...said broken welds constantly was a killer of not being able to trust the trailer...a bunch of other "things" but it was a deciding factor to look for another.
They now have a trailer with slides, 8' wide and tall so any of their horses not bunk head entering or leaving.
They also said they have a step-up but it has a ramp on it too that can be lifted off if they are going to a location where a ramp is a problem with terrain uneven. Never heard of step-up and a lift off ramp option...but they have it and love it.
They did say a slide was such a amazing space found to now enjoy. This is a couple with a teen who trail ride and teen shows so off on weekends often they now sleep at show grounds and not need to "hotel it" allows them more freedom of meals, comfort to relax as needed and a clean bathroom not show ground sani-icks used by everyone.

Then spoke to friends with a LQ trailer and spendable cash just looking for a place to be spent.. 
Was told Lakota is all aluminum, Bison a mix of steel/aluminum so weight differences if you are not in a 1-ton truck needs consideration.
Friends have a Kieffer LQ, huge huge trailer...now about 10 years old. This year they will be buying new again, trading theirs in at the same time.
They told me around 2015/2016 they heard that Bison was bought by "Coach" and that upped the quality, or should of.
They looked at many brands at Quarter Horse Congress and bought their trailer from the ones on display
No regrets they said, but it is a heavy trailer to tow they pull with a 450, what brand truck not sure as they have several trucks and brands sitting in the yard.
Do watch you stay in a gooseneck hitch they said, _do not go to a 5th wheel _or you must have a CDL by law to tow a 5th wheel if pulled over for paperwork in order when towing.
They said happy shopping and if you are not in a rush, consider going to some of the large horse shows like Congress or the large H/J shows, Arabian or whatever...but shows where money speaks and offerings are fantastic in choice all at one location. Deals they say are incredible as are trade-in values given..go pre-approved so you know what you qualify for and interest rate they meet, beat or you walk away to another manufacturer/trailer dealer!! 
🐴...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just echoing, say no to the Bison trailer. You're better off with the Lakota.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Part-Boarder said:


> Wow that sounds really cool - I hadn’t heard of horse trailers with enough space for a family to sleep in. It does sound like it would be a lot larger so I wonder would it be inconvenient to have such a sizeable trailer for other purposes (going to vet or other trails etc) considering that you might only go camping a couple of times a year? If space isn’t a concern and the trailer is good quality, paying $3700 to go from a 2009 to 2021 vehicle with extra features seems like a pretty good deal.


Hmm after seeing the other posts comparing Lakota and Bison, I’m thinking this “deal” is too good to be true. Not worth trading quality for more space.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Bison or Lakota Trailers, bought a Logan a long time ago (30 years) this year and it's still very sound and useable for everything I need. It's not a LQ, mainly because hubby has decided he would rather spend the money for a hotel room when we go show and for no more than we'd use it, the hotel cost probably breaks us even. 

The big red flag for me is, they want to sell you a newer, bigger, longer trailer with more bells and whistles for the low price of $3700 plus your trade Lakota. That's not even apples and oranges to me, more like eggs and acorns. I would turn it down for just that reason. 

If I go somewhere that has the bisons on sale, I'll make sure and go through a few and come back and give my unbiased opinion since I'm not the least bit interested in trading my perfectly sound, though not necessarily cosmetic perfection trailer, for a new one for not near enough $$$ to cover the costs of the new supper zoomy gagets it wants to boast.


----------

